# Mysql-server is under attack



## FlorinMarian (Jul 6, 2014)

Hello, I want learn to control a webserver and I'm using a little dedicated server (4096 memory).
I have a little problem on security.
I installed Mysql55-server and I got attacks on that port.
Someone can kill that process in few seconds.
Any idea how to protect vs flood?
Thanks. (I think him is using proxy with bots).


----------



## obsigna (Jul 6, 2014)

For a typical installation of MySQL as the database backend of the web server or for a web application, it is not necessary to have it listen on the network, because the web server and its descendants usually create local socket connections to the MySQL server.

In the configuration file of your MySQL server my.cnf simply specify:

```
...
skip-networking
...
```

Restart MySQL, and it won't be vulnerable to any attack from the network anymore.


----------



## FlorinMarian (Jul 6, 2014)

I want give for my clients remote mysql for x Euros.
I need that port protected.


----------



## vijayrajah (Jul 7, 2014)

Move the mysql to a different non-standrad port.. and limit number of new connections per second.


----------



## FlorinMarian (Jul 7, 2014)

It isn't a solution brother, him is attacking it with IRC-Bots [ much adresses IP in same time].
Packet filter can not help me


----------

